# Timmy's Tiki hut



## Timmytort (Sep 4, 2011)

OK I just joined and introduced Timmy to everyone here on the introduction section. Now I want to show off his enclosure which is not really an enclosure at all, it's my entire yard with a tiki hut as his house. Lots of pics and the first is of Timmy.





I decided I wanted to create an awesome tiki hut that would be big enough for Timmy for the rest of his life. The dimensions on the inside are 60 inches wide by 32 inched from front to back and nearly 3 feet down. I also wanted it to more accurately represent a natural burrow so I dug a huge hole in the ground so Timmy would have to go underground to get inside.




the ground slopes down to allow access with steps along the way.




Here is Scooter, he was used as a future stand in to check the size. Scooter belongs to a coworker of my wife and he is 55 pounds and just over 20 inches!








Scooter and Gilligan the 12 year old Rottweiler




I wanted to ensure he couldn't dig out so we laid down concrete on the bottom and then began to build the walls with fence blocks.








Then I set some posts to support the roof








Then we smeared mud on the walls to give it a more natural look which was tons of fun




and the finished project!












To add one more really cool component I made a self sustaining water dish. My AC units condensation line drips on the side of the house so I put the water to good use and used concrete to make a bowl under it. It's always full of clean fresh water. I do flush it everyfew days cuz Timmy has a tendancy to use it as a toilet while soaking.




Now we are working on irrigation so that we can grow lots of greens for timmy to eat but without irrigation the Arizona sun won't let anything grow.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

That is awesome! Do you ever fear that an unusually heavy rain might flooed the hole? Second, how did you make the top?


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2011)

That is just fantastic. Love it.


----------



## Timmytort (Sep 4, 2011)

I was a little worried but I designed it so that it could withstand heavy rain without flooding. Also I live just outside of Phoeniz so we seldom get heavy rain. If you look closely at the entrance you will see a burm or levy type of device made of dirt which prevents any water from running down in the hole. Having two roofs really helps also, the roof over the hole keeps water away and the roof over the down slope prevents water from getting in cuz it falls off the roof on the other side of the dirt levy. So far it has been through 2 rain storms or Monsoons as they are called out here. There is also about 6 inches of loos dirt on top of the concrete so timmy can still dig. It would take lots of water to come close to flooding it, I would guess at least 50 gallons cuz I dump about 5 gallons each week in there to increase the humidity inside and after 5 minutes you cant even tell I put water in it. 

The top is actually very easy, I had plans to build it from scratch but found outdoor umbrellas that were perfect and $20 each. They are 75 inches and look like thatched roofing. I made a simple plywood roof over the block then used a hole saw to make a hole in a spare piece of 2x4 which I attached to the center of the plywood roof. The umbrella pole was cut down and placed in the hole I cut in the 2x4. I did something very similar for the front roof by cutting a hole in a longer 2x4 which was laid across the big beams. I used rope and eye hooks to loop around the umbrella supports to keep the whole thing tied down.


----------



## pandacakes (Sep 4, 2011)

So cool! Love the tiki hut idea


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 4, 2011)

It's beautiful, but doesn't he get kinda cold in the winter? I know your temps drop some in the winter...What's his winter hut like?


----------



## Timmytort (Sep 4, 2011)

During the winter months we will use a ceramic heat emitter that I can hang inside. I also have a big cardboard box I keep so I can bring him inside at night on the really cold nights, thankfully we don't get many.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow, Eddie! I'm so impressed! Nice job.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 4, 2011)

That is amazing!!! You did a great job!! I love it!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice job looks awesome...


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

Next set of questions are...how long did it take you to make and how much did it cost?


----------



## jaizei (Sep 4, 2011)

It's always great to see someone put forth so much effort for their tortoises.


----------



## nnaaddiinnee (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow what a cool idea! Unfortunately not an idea that would really be suitable for Scottish weather! But looks like you worked really hard and its really paid off. Well done!


----------



## ascott (Sep 4, 2011)

Tiki Timmy has a slammin hut!!!!! Awesome job Eddie


----------



## Timmytort (Sep 4, 2011)

Not very much jacqui. The labor involved was intense to say the least but the cost was surprisingly low. Trying to dig a hole in arizona is near impossible, i tried digging then filling it with water and digging after the water softened things up. That didnt work and took over a month to dig just over a foot down. I ended up getting a pick axe to finish it which was really hard but got it done in 2 days.
Cost, The umbrellas were 20 each and the fence blocks are .75 cents each 3 bags of concrete at like $3 each and mortar mix about $5. The posts were $2 each and I only bought 8 and have a full one left along with lots of scraps. In total I would say less than $100.


----------



## ascott (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Eddie....digging here at our house is like digging in concrete....I use 1to 2 of the black soaker hoses....I lay them on the ground in the spot and in the shape I am going to dig then turn it on just barely enough to have an ever so small layer of ground water to penetrate at a slow rate...then I walk away for 24 hours or a touch longer depending how deep I am going....then I shut it off usually in the am...then I go back to dig later that day once the soggy is gone but dirt still way moist and easier to dig...with a spade shovel.....I just find this works for me planting in this hard ground.....


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 4, 2011)

Great idea! Fantastic!!


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 5, 2011)

That looks great. Nice way to keep him shaded and moist in the dry hot summers. Very nice step by step instructions, too.


----------



## dbsneed69 (Sep 5, 2011)

Once again, I see something that I want to construct. My wife is going to cut me when she comes home and I have a huge hole dug. Great idea!!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 5, 2011)

Very unique.


----------



## Timmytort (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words, it was a labor of love but I'm not sure I would do it again haha. Concrete is a good comparison to Arizona dirt that's for sure. As for you dbsneed69 I'm sure your wife is like mine. She might freak out at the site of a hole but would appreciate the final result. That was the only stipulation with my wife 
, I could do what I wanted for Timmy as long as it didn't cost a fortune and it looked nice. If she didn't like it I would have to fix it but she loves it!


----------



## jackrat (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 5, 2011)

Really nice enclosure.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 5, 2011)

Very very Nice ! ...... Great job on design and follow thru~ 
Thats one happy sullie" 
JD~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 5, 2011)

Gosh, outstsanding!


----------



## kameya (Sep 6, 2011)

Great idea and Awesome work... ^_^


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 6, 2011)

great work :] great idea! i love the hut look!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, this is pretty great. Well done!!!!
I love the picture with the beer.  That made ma laugh...


----------



## goldie (Sep 7, 2011)

Really cool and creative!


----------



## Timmytort (Sep 12, 2011)

I need help with irrigation, is anyone in the area of Phoenix familiar with that? I moved here a year ago and I have zero experience with these systems


----------



## Timmytort (Sep 29, 2011)

Update...Irrigation is done, I spent an hour at a lowes and spoke to someone who had all the answers. Later that same day I was the proud new owner or a recently seeded area with 4 sprinklers that pop up out of the ground. It was actually very easy to do so if anyone needs help let me know. I will be taking some pics as soon as there is noticeable growth. I planted a seed mix I got from the AZ tortoise compound (shameless plug)!

Also the ceramic heat emitter is installed since we should be getting out first nights to dip below 70 soon.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 29, 2011)

That's awesome congrats and how long did it take you and money also


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 29, 2011)

that is AWESOME!


----------



## morloch (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome!! My boyfriend was very Impressed by this as well!! I might have one in the future!!! Lol


----------



## laramie (Oct 3, 2011)

Tom said:


> That is just fantastic. Love it.



That looks GREAT! Hey is Landshark Beer going to use him for the new spokesmodel?


----------



## Angi (Oct 3, 2011)

I am so jealous of people that are creative build such cool enclosures. I suck at building.


----------



## Timmytort (Oct 4, 2011)

Time to answer questions, Guru I sent a pm but for everyone else it was very inexpensive. Well for the final result it was inexpensive. My high sided estimate is somewhere around $300. That includes the cost of everything like building materials, irrigation, the ceramic heat emitter and dome fixture and the pick axe I purchased to dig. Arizona dirt is hard! 

Laramie, I wish they would use him. I am a Buffett fan and I enjoy the lager so it would be awesome, maybe I should email them the pic. 

Angi, don't be so tough on yourself I'm sure you could come up with a cool idea. If not send me a message we can chat it out and get something rolling and build a sweet setup. That goes for anybody I love being involved in things like this so feel free to ask me for anything.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Oct 5, 2011)

what a nice idea.. would have some if I had my own house later..


----------



## Timmytort (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok Timmy is driving me nuts! He just turned 3 and is just over 8 inches. He has an awesome outdoor enclosure which works cuz I live near Phoenix. Anyway he is eating me out of my home. I recently installed some irrigation so I could grow some grass and weeds for him. The problem is he eats all the stuff before it can really grow. I have tried feeding him as much as possible but he still grazes down all the newly planted grass. He eats at least 2 heads of romaine each day and some mazuri and the seedling grass. How do I grow the grass before he eats it all?


----------

